
Mudita Pure: Your Minimalist Phone - nbrempel
https://mudita.com
======
meerita
How am I suppose to message with others if everyone I know it's on either
Whatsapp or Telegram? This phone seems only works on SMS, nobody I know in EU
uses SMS anymore. Only companies that need to spam you uses it.

And to be more fair, I am sure some people will still find this useful. There
must be market for this phone but I seriously doubt it will be scalable
business.

I barely get phone calls. I did 5 phone calls last year. 5. I do a lot of
videoconferences, messaging, emailing. But this product seems for the
nostalgic ones and I don't see a really big market for this.

